# PS4 thread



## AS176 (Aug 29, 2015)

I just got a ps4 and I'm wondering if any of you guys have one, and if so, what games you play and recommend.
Since I just got mine so far I have GTA 5, Rocket League and will be getting fifa 16 on its release.
Also my username is arunsdam176. I'm down to play if you have one of the same games as me


----------



## Caius (Aug 29, 2015)

I do!

I enjoy Watch Dogs, Final Fantasy Type-0, Saints Row 4, Metal Gear, and a bit of the Episode Duscae demo on it. I recommend all of them.


----------



## AS176 (Aug 29, 2015)

Caius said:


> I do!
> 
> I enjoy Watch Dogs, Final Fantasy Type-0, Saints Row 4, Metal Gear, and a bit of the Episode Duscae demo on it. I recommend all of them.



Is saints row similar to Gta?


----------



## kayleee (Aug 29, 2015)

Yes I have one I play advanced warfare, assassins creed, gta5, shadow of mordor, dragon age inquisition, other stuff idk


----------



## Brad (Aug 29, 2015)

If you're looking for good stuff on PS4, I'd recommend...

Until Dawn
Bloodborne (not for everyone)
Volume
Everybody's Gone To The Rapture
Rocket League
Shovel Knight (not exclusive, but hey)
The Last of Us: Remastered

That's just a few; and they're all master-class. If you have any questions about these games, feel free to ask.


----------



## AS176 (Aug 29, 2015)

Brad said:


> If you're looking for good stuff on PS4, I'd recommend...
> 
> Until Dawn
> Bloodborne (not for everyone)
> ...



I'm definitely getting rocket league. Soccer/football with cars, so frikin cool.

- - - Post Merge - - -



kayleee said:


> Yes I have one I play advanced warfare, assassins creed, gta5, shadow of mordor, dragon age inquisition, other stuff idk



Idk why but I'm not into FPS much. Gta 5 is so cool though, I like RPGish stuff


----------



## Caius (Aug 29, 2015)

AS176 said:


> Is saints row similar to Gta?



Kind of. Saints Row 4 follows the same kind of system where you can drive cars or use weapons, but it's more of an RPG where you get super-powers and can fly around and level your abilities up.  It's also massively entertaining.


----------



## AS176 (Aug 29, 2015)

Caius said:


> Kind of. Saints Row 4 follows the same kind of system where you can drive cars or use weapons, but it's more of an RPG where you get super-powers and can fly around and level your abilities up.  It's also massively entertaining.



I'll look into it for sure


----------



## Caius (Aug 29, 2015)

AS176 said:


> I'll look into it for sure



If you'd like to share-play sometime you can try it on my system before you run out and buy anything. I'd be more than happy to let you have a go at whatever I have.


----------



## Acruoxil (Aug 29, 2015)

I want a ps4 but no money ;-; fml


----------



## AS176 (Aug 29, 2015)

Caius said:


> If you'd like to share-play sometime you can try it on my system before you run out and buy anything. I'd be more than happy to let you have a go at whatever I have.



Oh there's a feature like that? Sweet. Also that'd be really cool, thanks!


----------



## ApolloJusticeAC (Aug 29, 2015)

I'm getting a ps4 with BO3!


----------



## Caius (Aug 29, 2015)

AS176 said:


> Oh there's a feature like that? Sweet. Also that'd be really cool, thanks!



Yep! You can invite someone from your friends list to take control of a game for up to two hours. Not all games have it enabled, but most do. The video and audio would be streamed across the internet from my console to yours, but you'd use your controller to play on your side. 

I'm ZR388 on PSN if you'd like to add me.


----------



## AS176 (Aug 29, 2015)

Caius said:


> Yep! You can invite someone from your friends list to take control of a game for up to two hours. Not all games have it enabled, but most do. The video and audio would be streamed across the internet from my console to yours, but you'd use your controller to play on your side.
> 
> I'm ZR388 on PSN if you'd like to add me.



Cool! I'll be able to add you tomorrow evening since I'm away from my house, but we will definitely do that. Thanks!

- - - Post Merge - - -



ApolloJusticeAC said:


> I'm getting a ps4 with BO3!



Cool!

- - - Post Merge - - -



Dilute said:


> I want a ps4 but no money ;-; fml



That sucks. They are expensive, not to mention all the games you add on to that


----------



## wassop (Aug 29, 2015)

when p.t. came out it was amazing , but unfortunately it's been removed from the store because they cancelled the full game . if you like horror games you should definitely check it out on youtube !


----------



## AS176 (Aug 29, 2015)

wassop said:


> when p.t. came out it was amazing , but unfortunately it's been removed from the store because they cancelled the full game . if you like horror games you should definitely check it out on youtube !



Would you recommend the silent hill series?


----------



## Mariah (Aug 29, 2015)

AS176 said:


> Would you recommend the silent hill series?


Silent Hill 1, 2, and 3 are great. Just don't play the HD collection versions.


----------



## Caius (Aug 29, 2015)

Mariah said:


> Silent Hill 1, 2, and 3 are great. Just don't play the HD collection versions.



I've never played any version. Is there something wrong with the HD versions?


----------



## wassop (Aug 29, 2015)

AS176 said:


> Would you recommend the silent hill series?



agreed with mariah , you'd like them if you're not bothered by gore and violence

- - - Post Merge - - -



Caius said:


> I've never played any version. Is there something wrong with the HD versions?



they were made very sloppily


----------



## tumut (Aug 29, 2015)

I got my ps4 a week ago, but I didn't have enough money to get any games, I'll probably be probably be getting Final Fantasy Type Zero, Journey, and Tales of Bursaria when it comes out.


----------



## Caius (Aug 29, 2015)

Slye said:


> I got my ps4 a week ago, but I didn't have enough money to get any games, I'll probably be probably be getting Final Fantasy Type Zero, Journey, and Tales of Bursaria when it comes out.



You can find some crazy deals on games. Siliconera (game review blog) does a weekly deals thing that may help you out. I've seen Type-0 go down to $15. 

Edit: In fact it's on sale for $34 right now. AC: Unity is going for a nice $20 as well. 



wassop said:


> agreed with mariah , you'd like them if you're not bothered by gore and violence
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> ...



That's a shame. :/


----------



## Wholockian (Aug 29, 2015)

My brother has one. I would steal it off him so I could play Assassins Creed: Syndicate when it comes out, but he never gets off it XD


----------



## Celty (Aug 29, 2015)

I really recommend the game "Until Dawn."  

It's a pretty good horror game.


----------



## AS176 (Aug 29, 2015)

Celty said:


> I really recommend the game "Until Dawn."
> 
> It's a pretty good horror game.



So many good horror games idk which one to get


----------



## wassop (Aug 29, 2015)

Celty said:


> I really recommend the game "Until Dawn."
> 
> It's a pretty good horror game.



i second this recommendation , the graphics are beautiful and the gameplay is fantastic


----------



## AS176 (Aug 29, 2015)

Well I guess my thread is here now lol


----------



## Caius (Aug 29, 2015)

AS176 said:


> Well I guess my thread is here now lol



It's a game thread  this is where it goes.


----------



## AS176 (Aug 29, 2015)

Caius said:


> It's a game thread  this is where it goes.



Lol yeah. I didn't really even know about the gamers lounge  untill now haha


----------



## Solus (Aug 30, 2015)

Every PS4 user needs to own Rocket League so you can help your PS4 army continue the battle against the "master-race" PC! Cross-platforming for the win~


----------



## Caius (Aug 30, 2015)

Colorless-Tune said:


> Every PS4 user needs to own Rocket League so you can help your PS4 army continue the battle against the "master-race" PC! Cross-platforming for the win~



I think the whole console vs pc debate is silly.


----------



## Solus (Aug 30, 2015)

Caius said:


> I think the whole console vs pc debate is silly.



It is! But, every once in a while, I just make jokes about it! There isn't a superior system! I'm just saying it's really nice that PC users and PS4 users can play together on games like Rocket League, Final Fantasy 14: A Realm Reborn, and upcoming Street Fighter 5.


----------



## AS176 (Aug 31, 2015)

I just got rocket league!


----------



## Nightmares (Sep 3, 2015)

THE LAST OF US THE LAST OF US THE LAST OF US THE LAST OF US THE LAST OF US

Sorry, I got bit excited there.


----------



## AS176 (Sep 6, 2015)

L CocoaBean said:


> THE LAST OF US THE LAST OF US THE LAST OF US THE LAST OF US THE LAST OF US
> 
> Sorry, I got bit excited there.



What are thooooose


----------



## wassop (Sep 6, 2015)

you should look into the _last of us_ and _walking dead series_ too ! there's just too many good games out there haha


----------



## Nightmares (Sep 8, 2015)

AS176 said:


> What are thooooose



It's a game bout zombie / infected peeeeps 
You need to get it nowwwwwww


----------



## AS176 (Sep 9, 2015)

L CocoaBean said:


> It's a game bout zombie / infected peeeeps
> You need to get it nowwwwwww



I shall at some point


----------



## AS176 (Sep 16, 2015)

Ok I'm a beast at rocket league now


----------



## Pikkachao (Sep 18, 2015)

i'm playing far cry 4 right now, i'd recommend it if you're into first person shooters!  it also has co-op so that's fun! 

fallout 4 is coming out WHICH I DEFINITELY RECOMMEND ANYBODY GET!  if you want a cheaper game though, i really loved wolfenstein, i got it for around $25, it had such great story telling and game play was amazing i couldn't believe the price!  i also liked evil within too which felt more like a stealth game to me.  i have the witcher 3 as well but the game is so huge that i haven't been fully able to get into it, but it's good if you like adventure like games with a sword and some magic X'D  shadow of mordor is a lot shorter and has similar play style to witcher in the whole sword aspect, but yeah   happy gaming!


----------

